# gh and ghrp / ghrp for woman



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

guys, im running gh before bed 5iu (blue top) and ghrp-6 3times a day 100mcg/shot.

do i need space between gh and ghrp shots?

and 2nd question:

my gf is pregnant now (1week to the due date) ,and was thinking about giving her gh after baby here to help her with fat loss, skin care but now after i start ghrp-6 im wondering is anyone of you guys know girl/woman on ghrp-6 ?

What doses could you recommend for a woman?


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

On PM a guy called Big Tex and his powerlifter wife were using it, however she was using it as an anabolic aid but was very impressed.

IMO a single shot of ghrp/ghrh before bed will increase the bodies largest natural pulse which will should have a positive effect.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Mrs wee is using 125mcg ghrp2 pre bed


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

weeman said:


> Mrs wee is using 125mcg ghrp2 pre bed


any feedback of her mate?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

StephenC said:


> On PM a guy called Big Tex and his powerlifter wife were using it, however she was using it as an anabolic aid but was very impressed.
> 
> IMO a single shot of ghrp/ghrh before bed will increase *the bodies largest natural pulse* which will should have a positive effect.


pulse of what?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> pulse of what?


Release of GH


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> pulse of what?


Growth Hormone.

* beaten to the post again :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

^^ lol

ahh


----------

